# Theft Seed. Corn



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/man-charged-seed-corn-theft-pay-425000-restitution-44347049


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice.

"Due to Mo's diagnosis of a rare and aggressive cancer she asked the agency to follow all medical treatment for cancer screening prescribed by his doctors."

Since he's going to prison guess who gets to pay for his cancer treatment&#8230;

Judge should have ordered all costs are part of his restitution.


----------

